# 24inch monitor - 16:10 ratio



## sinhead (May 14, 2016)

1. Budget? - *20K*

2. Display type and size? -* 24 inch*

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? - *Work only - Using 3d modelling softwares - Maya, 3ds Max, Zbrush etc. Reading. No Gaming or movies
*
4. Ports Required? - *Mini Display port* (will be good to have, since my graphics card has these only, So I wont have to use an adapter)

5. Preferred choice of brand? - *Asus
*
7. Any other info that you want to share. - *Must have some anti-glare* coating and should cause the least eye-strain. This is very important for me.  
*Aspect ratio - 16:10 .*


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (May 24, 2016)

Dell U2412M
My primary usage is for software development, and these extra 120px vertical resolution is incredible, i can keep my developer tools in chrome/firefox open and can still check how the web page will look in full HD monitors.


----------



## sinhead (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## sinhead (Sep 4, 2017)

Got a Dell U2415.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 4, 2017)

I think the above post is over 1 year late.


----------

